# French and Saunders??



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No sorry it's Hinge and Bracket, on tour with MHF's over the coming months, tickets are free, sponsored by barryd.Promoted by whoever wants the job.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think perhaps, you should hire a PI to search for the plot you have so obviously lost :roll: :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Cabby is referring to my comment here in Aldras thread.  http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/178874-easter-greetings.html#post1969602


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I think Cabby is referring to my comment here in Aldras thread.  http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/178874-easter-greetings.html#post1969602


It could be or I'm right and said plot has vanished of his radar > > you just can't tell with him.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes indeed I am referring to that comment, it made me laugh so much I nearly split a gut. come on it is funny.:grin2::grin2:I am just wondering which of us is playing the piano.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That'd be one hell of a split though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really, lost quite a bit recently, so must be thinner than you, even before I started weigh watching.>>
Blooming old tart you are kev.always bitching about something.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not really, lost quite a bit recently, so must be thinner than you, even before I started weigh watching.>>
> Blooming old tart you are kev.always bitching about something.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Well you see, it's the company I keep on here, can't post without some pathetic jibe, getting a bit bored with all that.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh jeez kev lighten up, maybe try and get a good nights sleep and chill.

Cabby please stop winding him up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Oh jeez kev lighten up, maybe try and get a good nights sleep and chill.
> 
> Cabby please stop winding him up


A good nights sleep would not go amiss, been awake since 2am again, gettin all cited now, pick up new MoHo tomorrow.

As for that Cabby bloke, water off a ducks back, we're as bad as eachother, I'll stop if he does, the mildy irritating little chap, I've had breakfasts which have bothered me more than him. > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok by popular demand we shall desist from so called silly comments, it was only a bit of fun that we both enjoyed, nothing really nasty was ever said, at least I don't think so, or even hope not.
As to your poor sleeping kev, maybe when you finally get the new motorhome you will be able to relax a little more and all the excitement will calm down. Nothing worse than sleep deprivation.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Ok by popular demand we shall desist from so called silly comments, it was only a bit of fun that we both enjoyed, nothing really nasty was ever said, at least I don't think so, or even hope not.
> As to your poor sleeping kev, maybe when you finally get the new motorhome you will be able to relax a little more and all the excitement will calm down. Nothing worse than sleep deprivation.
> 
> cabby


Lack of sleep can make judgement difficult sometimes, and whilst I do like a bit of fun, and whilst i give as good as i get, it doesn't always feel that way coming back on 4 hours a night most nights, so a comment on almost every post becomes waring, so I accept your unconditional surrender.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You really are a silly sod.>> I no longer have time for this, the forum was my escape.Time to have a break.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hurry back now


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You cant leave Cabby. The Hinge and Bracket show are enjoyed by millions of us.  You know you both enjoy poking each other  so just get on with it!

Even Kev says you both enjoy it. I think Kev is just exhausted from ringing every insurance company in Europe.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> You cant leave Cabby. The Hinge and Bracket show are enjoyed by millions of us.  You know you both enjoy poking each other  so just get on with it!
> 
> Even Kev says you both enjoy it. I think Kev is just exhausted from ringing every insurance company in Europe.


Oi Aunty Barry, I did not ring them all, and I'll be laughing soon when you have to go through it all if/when you get a new van, trouble is what's to be come of hank, are you going to fit a covert tracker to it so you know where it goes, or will it be out of sight out of mind


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oi Aunty Barry, I did not ring them all, and I'll be laughing soon when you have to go through it all if/when you get a new van, trouble is what's to be come of hank, are you going to fit a covert tracker to it so you know where it goes, or will it be out of sight out of mind


Well Ill probably stick with Safeguard as they have served us well, never gone up in 8 years in price and they include 365 eu cover both for travelling and breakdown.

If I do sell Hank it will be an interview process. If I deem the prospective owner as unworthy they wont be getting him. I think Ill send out application forms.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey you two

Not hinge and bracket
More like the two ronnies
You delight us so just keep going
What will we do without the two of you

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He's getting rather tiresome though don't you know ; ) 

But tomorrow I shall join the upper echelon and be above such riff raff fner fner.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> He's getting rather tiresome though don't you know ; )
> 
> *But tomorrow I shall join the upper echelon and be above such riff raff fner *fner.


I thought you were banned off Motorhome fun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I thought you were banned off Motorhome fun.


No Barry :roll: one is so aloof I have subs paid on fun, but choose not to post, they are so yesterday, MHF is where it's at man.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev, cut Cabby some slack. With all the problems he and his wife have, taking the weewee out of you is all he has to help him get through the day.

Think of it as doing your bit for Care in the Community.

Look at the way we humour you. If we can do it, so can you!:hathat8:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Kev, cut Cabby some slack. With all the problems he and his wife have, taking the weewee out of you is all he has to help him get through the day.
> 
> Think of it as doing your bit for Care in the Community.
> 
> Look at the way we humour you. If we can do it, so can you!:hathat8:


What did you think I was doing tuggs, I was being nice wasn't I :crying::crying:>>


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think you're more Hattie Jacques than Pamela Anderson!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No kev you are not, just because I won't let you sit at the piano I suppose.
Thank you tuggs, but you know the saying, if one cannot take it don't give it. 

I should keep off the forum when a bit down would be best.

cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

cabby said:


> No kev you are not, just because I won't let you sit at the piano I suppose.
> Thank you tuggs, but you know the saying, if one cannot take it don't give it.
> 
> I should keep off the forum when a bit down would be best.
> ...


What ! Kev on a piano and Barry on a guitar.......... I'm off too :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> No kev you are not, just because I won't let you sit at the piano I suppose.
> Thank you tuggs, but you know the saying, if one cannot take it don't give it.
> 
> I should keep off the forum when a bit down would be best.
> ...


Don't be taking your bat and ball home Phil :kiss::kiss:

I promise to play nice if you do :wink2::wink2::surprise::surprise:00


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> What ! Kev on a piano and Barry on a guitar.......... I'm off too :grin2::grin2:


The only thing I can do on a Joanna is stop it floating away, Barry is good on two guitars you know, one on each foot when the snow is deep.


----------

